# Golden Eagle



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

something remarkable happened to me today. a golden eagle came roaring in (sounded like a duck dropping in but MUCH louder!) and took out one of my ghg full bodies! my decoy survived and the eagle was a little disappointed. sure made a loud whack when those talons connected with that plastic! anyone else have this happen before?


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

AWESOME!!! I've always thought of how cool that would be when there's a hawk or some kind of raptor flying around the field, but have never even heard of it happening before... very jealous you got to witness that.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Wow that would be fun to watch! I have not had that happen but this weekend while calling coyotes I had one lock up on me and got to about 20 yards before I moved and it flared.


----------



## _Addicted-_-to-_-Hunting_ (Oct 11, 2009)

now that is a once in a lifetime expeirence


----------



## Buck25 (Mar 27, 2008)

should have taken him down....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> Wow that would be fun to watch! I have not had that happen but this weekend while calling coyotes I had one lock up on me and got to about 20 yards before I moved and it flared.


Called in a bald eagle like this coyote hunting. Put the brakes on about 6 feet over my head. Felt like a blackhawk hovering overhead, not like a bald eagle!

Pretty exciting though. Roll over to see big yellow talons and a backpedaling eagle!


----------



## wtrfowl14 (Dec 21, 2007)

Had a golden eagle take out one of our silloettes up in Canada about 12 years ago. But he had a tough time holding on to it when he took off.


----------



## BenelliELITE17 (Jul 29, 2009)

WOW! thats amazing!! We had a eagle take a dive at one of our mojo's but he pulled up a couple feet away seeing it was a decoy! It was awsome to watch though. That thing sounded like a jet.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

very cool to see that happen. Had a bald eagle in alaska take one of my dogs retreiving dummys while she was swimming out to get it. Should have seen how confused my dog was! :lol:


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I had my Mojo get hit by an Osprey last year. He knew the jig was up when he slid down the pole.


----------



## 4dozendekes (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah i had that happen in one of my first goose hunts last year..it was a real geese silo and it knocked it over and flew away a bit confused im assuming. Awsome to watch thats for sure.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

gsehnter-bloms said:


> Wow that would be fun to watch! I have not had that happen but this weekend while calling coyotes I had one lock up on me and got to about 20 yards before I moved and it flared.


 i have had many lose calls with hawks, owls, falcons, and eagles while calling coyotes, but this was my first time where contact was made. thankfully it was with a decoy and not me. i have seen a photo of a golden hitting a fox and dropping it. i had just finished turning my camera off after taking pics of some cranes. the battery was low! if i had left the camera on i would have the pic to post!  
major Boddiker of the Critter Call company once had an eagle pluck a gray stocking cap with a little white ball on top of it right off his head!  he quit wearing that hat that looked a little too much like the tail end of a rabbit!


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

Had an owl whack one of my decoys when hunting water one morning. Was still pretty dark and I heard a big thump. Took me a second to figure out what it was, then I saw the owl heading out fast knowing he made a mistake. Seeing an eagle do that would be extremely awesome.


----------



## FurNFeathers (Jun 4, 2009)

I've had it happen three times now. Once the eagle knocked over a silo then while taking off it took a swipe at a shell decoy and knocked the head off. It soared over the decoys for a moment trying to figure out what they were since they weren't geese. The other times were a fly by and another a hit and run.


----------

